# Taming coat



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does he wear collars a lot around the house?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Megora said:


> Does he wear collars a lot around the house?


Nope. He only wears a collar when he is on a walk.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Some of that hair under his ears needs stripped out. That is probably why it is not laying flat. You might want to use some Pro Gro as a leave in conditioner to both build coat and to help the coat lay better. There are some products to help coat lay better or take out waves. I think stripping out under the ear and down the side of the neck is what will do the trick. Use a mat breaker or a coat king. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

On my dogs who have more texture to their coats and tend to get those waves and flippies, I set the coat by having them sleep in a lycra drying coat or pinned into a towel after I force dry.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Some of that hair under his ears needs stripped out. That is probably why it is not laying flat. You might want to use some Pro Gro as a leave in conditioner to both build coat and to help the coat lay better. There are some products to help coat lay better or take out waves. I think stripping out under the ear and down the side of the neck is what will do the trick. Use a mat breaker or a coat king.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. I am going to try the stripping. I think I have a Coat King stripper. What is Pro Gro?


----------

